# Abner's Eye



## pla725 (Feb 19, 2008)

When I was clipping my foster bun Abner's nails tonight I noticed that his one eye was all red. It looks like it is bloodshot. Not sure if he injured or was scratched by Sawyer or if it is an infections from something. I am going to take him to the vet asap. Hopefully tomorrow or the next day. 

Sorry the best picture I could get.


----------



## Haley (Feb 20, 2008)

Hmm pic is a little blurry but I can definitely see how red it is. Could also be a bit of both- maybe a slight scratch that has become infected?

Is there any discharge? 

Let us know what the vet says. :?


----------



## pla725 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry for the blurry pic. I did try to get a better pic. 

I took him to see Dr. Duggan at Animal and Bird Health Center in Cherry Hill. She checked his eye. She thinks he has had this for awhile. It could be an old trauma or worse case an abcess or tumor. His temp was also a little high at 103. She wants to see Abner again on Friday to see how he is doing. If he is not any better she will consult with or make a referral to a speicalist. 

She gave him Baytril IM and then gave me the medicine to give him orally. She also gave him Metacam and an eye ointment.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 20, 2008)

What kind of eye ointment did she give you? I haven't dealt with many eye problems in buns, but sheep, goats, horses, dogs, and everything else I'm glad you have got some aids to help heal this up- hope the temp goes down, that's important.


----------



## pla725 (Feb 21, 2008)

The eye ointment is Vetropolycin. 

Abner took his meds with no fuss this morning. I just held the syringe and he took hold of it and I pushed in the meds.Dr. Duggan thinks he is over a year old.I wonder if his previous owner gave him up due to the eye issue. He really is a good bunny.


----------



## pla725 (Feb 22, 2008)

Abner was neutered today. He is doing okay. He was still a bit groggy when I picked him up. Dr. Duggan also told me is he is at least two years old. 

His eye is no better. Dr. Duggan will call the ophthalmologist on Monday. I'll post another picture tonight.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 22, 2008)

I am glad the nueter went ok and sorry to hear the eye issue is persisting..I hope it clears up soon...best wishes!


----------



## trailsend (Feb 22, 2008)

That's great news that Abner came through his neuter O.K. 

The medicine is not helping his eye? I use an ointment called BNPH I get from my Vet. It works great for minor infections and irritations. It's a good idea to have a specialist look at Abners eye if there has been no improvement. Poor fella. I'm wondering if it's damaged... let us know what happens.


----------



## pla725 (Feb 22, 2008)

I took these photos of Abner's eye tonight. He was being a really patient boy even though he was hurting from his neuter.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow it is really really angry red. Can he see out of it?


----------



## pla725 (Feb 22, 2008)

The vet thinks he can still see. It looks like some milky substance (maybe puss?) and blood.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 22, 2008)

Definately looks & sounds like an infection then... did the Vet just leave him on the same meds until your appointment with the specialist?


----------



## pla725 (Feb 22, 2008)

She did until she speaks to the specialist on Monday.


----------



## pla725 (Feb 24, 2008)

This is a picture of the same eye when I brought him home a month ago.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 24, 2008)

Was his eye red in the middle - or is that just from the camera?


----------



## pla725 (Feb 24, 2008)

I used the red eye feature so I'm not sure.


----------



## Haley (Feb 26, 2008)

Im glad to hear the neuter went well. I'll try to remember tomorrow to look around for info on the eye- Ive never seen anything like that. Does it appear swollen or anything? Any discharge or anything?

Poor little guy


----------



## pla725 (Feb 26, 2008)

No discharge noted. Vet stated that it felt hard around the socket. The eye look red and milky. I left a message for the vet today as I did not hear back from her.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 26, 2008)

:?Still no improvement?


----------



## pla725 (Feb 26, 2008)

It looks the same. He doesn't appear to be in pain.


----------



## pla725 (Feb 29, 2008)

No word from the vet. I'll make an appointment for a follow up since she hasn't responsed back to me. I think the eye is starting to bother him. I had him at an adoption event last night so I don't know if that irritated it more.


----------



## trailsend (Mar 1, 2008)

The Vet was going to talk to a Specialist right? Hmm... Good idea to make another appointment, if the medicine she gave you is not responding by now, it's not working, and he needs something else. I feel like they should be checking in with you, but I have no idea why, my Vet never does lol.


----------



## pla725 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm on my way to vet. Abner definitely is in pain. He flinches when I touchhis earor the area around the eye.


----------



## pla725 (Mar 1, 2008)

Dr. Duggan said that Abner's eye wasn't any worse or any better than last week. She and I both feel it is an abscess. She has been trying to get in touch with the Ophthamologist or rather his associate to have a biopsy done. She gave him a shot of Pen G at my request. I don't think the Baytril was doing anything. He is not in pain. He just didn't want me to touch him this morning. Little bugger.


----------



## trailsend (Mar 2, 2008)

I hope Abner is feeling better and not sore. The poor fella. Yes a biopsy is a good idea... You should have seen even a little improvement on the other medication so obviously it wasn't helping, especially if he was in pain. I hope you are able to get the biopsy done soon.


----------



## pla725 (Mar 5, 2008)

I made an appointment with a vet ophthamlogistsuggested by Dr. Duggan. The appointment is for next week. The earliest appointment I could get for the evening.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 6, 2008)

ray:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 6, 2008)

Poor Abner I'll be thinking of you guys and wishing you good luck for the appointment next week! 

Jen xx


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 6, 2008)

Keeping you guys in my thoughts and prayers. Give the lil guy a nose rub for me please


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 11, 2008)

Wishing you the best. Please let us know how the appt. goes.


----------



## pla725 (Mar 12, 2008)

Here's the not so great news regarding Abner's eye. Dr. Clinton, the eye specialist, examed the eye and his diagnosis was that it a vasculary mass. The redness is from blood vessels forming to feed the mass or tumor. He also stated the Abner has no vision. I figured as much since Abner nipped me a few times when I put my hands in his pen.Dr. Clinton recommends removing the eye.


----------



## pla725 (Mar 12, 2008)

Anyone have any experience dealing with a situation like this. I really could use some feedback. 

Abner doesn't appear to be in pain. I want just make sure this doesn't get any worse. He is very friendly and easy to hold.Someone already put in an adoption application on him. I hope thisdoesn't impact his chance at getting a forever home.


----------



## BSAR (Mar 12, 2008)

I had something like that happen to one of my does. We put terramycin in it and it didn't work. We never took her to the vet though as it seemed not to bother her. We ended up selling her though. 

We did have someone at fair look at it once and was told she would be able to show (by some kid that thought she was very smart) and then was told later by her mother that they had never seen something like that and she would just get DQd so we had better take her home.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear it wasn't better news about Abner :hug:

I'm afraid I don't have any experience whatsoever in this area, however I do know of someone whose rabbit had her eye removed (I believe due to an abscess but can't remember exactly), and the rabbit has gone on to live a very happy healthy life with the remaining eye...



Also, BUMP! for anyone else who may have better advice! :bump

Jen xx


----------



## trailsend (Mar 13, 2008)

If it is a tumor I would agree the eye should be removed. I have dealt with similar situations in dogs - but not rabbits. I hope it does not affect his pending adoption either, but if the eye has been damaged and is causing pain (and could get worse) taking it out is definately what needs to be done. 

Maybe someone who has dealt with a similar situation will be of help, maybe Randy.


----------



## MiaP (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Abner's eye--I had no idea it was so serious 


It is hard to know what to do if you can't tell for sure if it is painful, isn't it?

Hugs to Abner from me!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry it's not better news. I've no experience with this either.

Randy? Any ideas?


----------



## timetowaste (Mar 14, 2008)

This does not make me happy!! I really hope someone comes along that has had experience with this. Unfortunately, in this world, I am sure it will affect his adoption. I wish I lived closer, I would take him in a heartbeat as soon as this is all resolved and give him a comfortable life. This is just sad. Poor Abner...he needs some love from a forever home.

pla, would you be able to keep him maybe? At least he knows you and wouldn't have to readjust after something that traumatizing.

Also, does he have vision in the other eye? I wasn't clear as to if he is completely blind or if he is just blind if the red eye.

Tracy


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry  

We have not had this with a rabbit but we did have it with apony. It didn't go well.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear the news that it's a tumor  Most certainly the eye will need to be removed. I've seen many animals do well with eye removal (pony, horse, dog, rabbits).

Pam


----------



## Ivory (Mar 14, 2008)

Rabbits can do very well without an eye (or even both! Lol.) I would follow the recommendation and have the eye removed. Even if he doesn't seem to be in distress, you don't want future problems.

I hope that this all works out for you and Abner.


----------



## pla725 (Mar 14, 2008)

He has no vision at all in the right eye. It doesn't slow him down at all. 

Abnerdoes have some who is interested in meeting with him at one of the adoption events this weekend. She has been advised about his eye. 

Worse comes to worse I'll keep him andfollowthe most appropriate course of treatment.


----------



## Haley (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh wow just catching up here. Im so sorry about Abner. I'll be sending good thoughts your way. I really hope this doesnt affect his chances at a wonderful forever home.

Ive never had experience with something like this but I have seen a rabbit who had an eye removed due to an abscess and she lived a very healthy normal life.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh geez I've totally missed this! Soooo busy lately.

I'm with your vet, it sounds like removing the eye will be the best course of action. Hopefully the potential adopters won't be bothered by it. It should be ok considering he can't see from that eye anyway, so it won't affect how he acts or deals with life at all.

ray:


----------



## pla725 (Mar 16, 2008)

Abner's potential adopters saw him today. They knew about his eye and didn't seem bothered by it. Although it wasn't an ideal situation he seemed to like their rabbit Bailey. The less than ideal situation today was in a mall during an Easter event. Too many people and too much noise. The rabbits really didn't have much time to really spend with each other. Too many little kids running around trying to "pet" the bunnies.I suggested they come back at the next event where things would be less chaotic.


----------



## pla725 (Mar 20, 2008)

I finally spoke to the primary vet today after playing phone tag for the last week. She agreed with the specialist about removing the eye. However, I asked her to speak to the specialist I was suppose to see. She feels that Abner will lose the eye anyway. She said she would do the surgery but she would be more comfortable having the specialist perform the surgery and she would monitor the anesthesia and observe the procedure.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 21, 2008)

Any idea when the surgery will be? Sounds good that the specialist will be doing it. Keep us posted.


----------



## pla725 (Mar 21, 2008)

The other specialist needs to see him first. I need to ask the cost of the surgery. Then I have to figure out whether I'm paying for this or splitting it with the rescue. I have applied for care credit but I need to check to see if this practice accepts it.

Just to add I'm asking foran x-ray to rule out any other issues as well.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 22, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## pla725 (Apr 16, 2008)

Finally spoke to Dr. Evans today. Abner is scheduled to see him tomorrow at 3 pm. He cracked me up by making a comment about Americans making a fuss about getting time off from work even to deal with pet care. He is British. It practically takes an Act of Congress at my job to get time offto deal with sick children or parents, let along pets or oneself. Surprisingly my supervisor was okay with this. Whatever....


----------



## superchar42 (Apr 16, 2008)

One of mine is blind in one eye. That doesn't affect her quality of life at all - maintenance is usually eye drops weekly when she was in good health. Being courteous about the one eye is basically all you need to do - she likes it when she can look outwards when I hold her, etc.


----------



## Haley (Apr 16, 2008)

So is this to further discuss removing the eye? Poor little dude


----------



## pla725 (Apr 17, 2008)

It seems like that is the recommendation so far. I'll see what this vet says.


----------



## pla725 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Thank goodness* *for second opinions.* Abner *will not* lose his eye. It is a cataract after all. Dr. Evans will discuss the case with Dr. Duggan. At least it won't cost a small fortune.


----------



## Bunnicula (Apr 17, 2008)

I am glad to hear that Abner's 2nd opinion appt went so well. Will the vet do surgery to remove the cataract?

I see that you are in Burlington County. Where did you have to travel to for the 2nd opinion? Just curious in case I find the need for a 2nd op after Gingivere's ophthamologist appt tomorrow.

~Mary Ellen


----------



## pla725 (Apr 17, 2008)

I took Abner to the Animal Eye Clinic in Medford.The only other practice in Central NJ to have an ophthamologist on staff is Red Bank. Other than that Penn is the place to go. 

It was the same place different vet. Actually Dr. Evans is still a resident. He is supervised by both Dr. Clinton and Dr. Peiffer at the University of Penn. Dr. Evans has limited his practice lately due to medical issues so you may have to wait a bit. 
Dr. Clinton is old school. He recommends removing the eye to just about everyone. 

Your primary vet will have to make a referral.

Dr. Clinton and Dr. Evans will do the surgery and Dr. Duggan will be there in support.


----------



## Bunnicula (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info! Best wishes to Abner.

~Mary Ellen


----------



## pla725 (Apr 18, 2008)

Which vet specialist did you see? I did a look up and saw there was one in Doylestown, another in Kennett Square, one in Valley Forge and two in Philadelphia. 

Hope everything went well with the appointment.


----------



## Bunnicula (Apr 18, 2008)

The doctor I saw is itinerant (travels to various offices and does not keep his own). I drove to Harrisburg to see him. Name is Dr. Glickstein. He's really great. Does a very thorough exam. Last year when I saw him he didn't even charge me because he didn't feel like he could give me a definitive diagnosis.

The visit went well. We are trying a medical approach to treatment first, hoping that there will be no need for surgery. Here's my thread:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=35094&forum_id=16&jump_to=462278#p462278


----------



## naturestee (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm so glad he's keeping his eye! Is the cataract going to be removed or is it not causing enough problems to do that?


----------



## pla725 (Apr 18, 2008)

Dr. Evans recommended removing the cataract. Hemayalso removepart of the iris. He said it was not the usual type of cataract. I know he took a lot of pictures. I think he needed them as part ofa case study.


----------



## pla725 (Apr 22, 2008)

Abner will have surgery on Friday.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so glad you got a second opinion and that Abner will not lose his eye! Wishing you and him all the best on Friday...

May be a silly question, but what vision willhe have out of that eye afterwards, if any?

Jen xx


----------



## pla725 (Apr 22, 2008)

That is good question. He does have some now but hopefully it will improve.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 23, 2008)

ray:


----------



## pla725 (Apr 25, 2008)

Abner is home! Max missed his neighbor. Anyway, his eye looks great. I need to give him and Maddie metacam.


----------



## naturestee (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm so glad he's ok! Do you have to do anything special, like eye drops? Or just the pain meds?

Tell him I feel his pain, I had eye surgery as a kid. Makes your eyes darn itchy for a while.


----------



## pla725 (Apr 25, 2008)

He has eye drops as well as metacam. He seems to be doing well.


----------



## pla725 (May 12, 2008)

Abner had his first follow up visit last week. He needed a steroid shot in his eye. Of course, teh vet wasn't happy that I had stopped the metacam. No one told me that Abner would need to take that for a month. Thanks for great instructions. 

He is back on the Metacam. Another visit is scheduled for May 30th.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 13, 2008)

Eek, how did he take the shot, well? I hope he's doing okay. Let us know. Poor baby.


----------



## pla725 (May 14, 2008)

He did okay. He did squirm when the vet put the needle into his eye. I would squirm and then some if someone was poking my eye with a needle.


----------



## naturestee (May 14, 2008)

Ewwwww I'm squirming myself at the thought of a needle in the eye!

Did the vet say if he's recovering well?


----------



## juliew19673 (May 14, 2008)

I am so happy for Abner! I too squirmed reading about the shot in the eye - yeegads! What a trooper!


----------



## Hollybaby (May 16, 2008)

Sorry about your rabbits eye, but here is some info that minte help. Take a cotton ball/tissue/wash cloth, dampen it, and dab his eye with it. This might relieve a little pain and take some of the puss away, but keep bringing him to the vet. until then I will pray for little Abner. ray:

[align=center]Madeline:bunnydance:[/align]


----------



## pla725 (May 17, 2008)

I've been doing that. He seems to have no pain. The metacam is more for inflammation.


----------



## pla725 (May 23, 2008)

Abner's eye is doing well. Looks a lot better than a week ago.


----------



## trailsend (May 23, 2008)

I'm glad Abners eye is improving... yikes! I'd squirm too with a needle going in my eye... that does not sound like fun. Sorry to hear they didn't give you good instructions for afterwards, that wasn't smart.


----------



## pla725 (May 23, 2008)

Dr. Dugganwas in a rush to get back to surgery. I could have misheard as well.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the updates, glad his eye is looking better, yay! I bet this is a huge relief to you.


----------



## pla725 (Jun 13, 2008)

Abner's new mom Danielle will be looking after his eye, and the rest of rabbit, from now on. I will monitor from a distance.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh, I didn't realize you found him a home, that's wonderful!


----------



## pla725 (Jun 13, 2008)

He's had a number of applications but Danielle was the best fit for him. From what I saw today it is a great match. He will be well taken care of. I will be monitoring the placement to make sure there are no problems.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 13, 2008)

:thumbup


----------

